# What is your favorite villager species? (mouse, cat, dog, etc.)



## Mekan1 (Sep 13, 2014)

So here I am doing surveys to find the favorite villager of all time. I will check this in a week and see what species won and came close to first. Then I will keep narrowing down and finally find the favorite all time villager. So this week's question is... What is your favorite villager species. It could be bulls cause you love T-Bone, or Bear Cubs beacuse they are cute. I don't know just give a reason why you like them.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 13, 2014)

Mine are the Octopi and Rhinos


----------



## Mariah (Sep 13, 2014)

Pig


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 13, 2014)

Ducks


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 13, 2014)

Rabbits and squirrels c:


----------



## azukitan (Sep 14, 2014)

^this


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

I like the cat species a lot.
But the Wolf, squirrel, and Rabbits are close seconds.


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 14, 2014)

I love deer! Erik! Zell! Beau! Bam! Fauna! They're just the cutest.


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 14, 2014)

Deers and Wolfs :3


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 14, 2014)

Cats, dogs and wolves due to the shape and appearance ;-;


----------



## franzi (Sep 14, 2014)

Cats and Deer! c:


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 14, 2014)

Oooo this is hard.. I'm gonna say either ostrich or squirrel.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 14, 2014)

Either chickens or ostriches. The generic bird species and penguins kinda bother me, but these two look cute and have a cute waddle.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 14, 2014)

I just love the bears.I have 3 towns and only 4 bears.If I ever get another copy, I will have an all bear town.


----------



## xxsilver (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm going to have to say Ducks, Pigs (Peggy <3) and Cats 

​


----------



## MayorGong (Sep 14, 2014)

Wolfs


----------



## Drake7891 (Sep 14, 2014)

I like the hamsters as they're perfect in every way!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 14, 2014)

Cubs, bulls, and ostriches.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Eagles also.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 14, 2014)

I think rabbits have the cutest shape, but the only one Im fond of is Mira.

Overall probably Squirrels look best. :3


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 14, 2014)

Cats and frogs ^^


----------



## Danielle (Sep 14, 2014)

Rabbit + Deer.


----------



## kibou (Sep 14, 2014)

It's definitely a three-way tie between cats, deer, and dogs for me. There are just so many great villagers in each species!


----------



## KanonFlora (Sep 14, 2014)

Wolf & Tigers <3


----------



## WhitneyLover (Sep 14, 2014)

Cats, Wolves, Deer, and Hamsters! :3


----------



## jonny1 (Sep 14, 2014)

I would have to say Octopi and Ducks.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 14, 2014)

MOUSE VILLAGERS!!! <33333
They're so unappreciated. My town had only mouse villagers, and everyone that came had changed their opinions on them! ​


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 14, 2014)

I loove squirrels and hamsters! I just love tiny villagers with big heads, I find them adorable and cute the same way puppies are with their big baby heads and small bodies or something like that lol. I hope they introduce more hamsters next game


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 15, 2014)

Deers, because all of them are actually decent looking...


----------



## Kurt_BP (Sep 15, 2014)

I like horses, My town had only horse villagers


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 15, 2014)

I love cats, bears, wolves and rabbits. They look either cute or cool.


----------



## Nachoman (Sep 15, 2014)

Elephants. I love how chubby they look. I also really like Octopi.


----------



## cuppins (Sep 15, 2014)

Frogs, sheep, ostriches and deer, pretty much in that order. My current town started out with three frogs and they captured my heart, especially dear Lily.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

I like the cat villagers best, but I also like the bunnies too


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 16, 2014)

Kangaroos are my favorite! And my second favorite is deer.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 16, 2014)

Honestly, it's probably monkeys. I want to love the cat villagers cause cats are my favorite animal, but as a whole, they just aren't as cute as the monkeys.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 16, 2014)

Bunnies or hamsters. They're so awesome ;-; I'm also a big fan of horses, squirrels, wolves, cats and deers.


----------



## JazzyTheMan (Sep 20, 2014)

Cats are my favorites, just in front of squirrels and dogs!


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 20, 2014)

I like the squirrels and hamsters a lot as they are just so tiny and some of them look really funny. I also like the bunny species though since I have bunnies and I love them so I'm just a wee bit partial to bunnies in animal crossing as well XD


----------



## oranje (Sep 23, 2014)

Horses and Ostriches are my favorite. I like the way ostriches lookand their variety. For horses I love their theme when they talk. It reminds of a horse carousal!


----------



## useyourdrill (Sep 23, 2014)

Cats have always been my favourite! 8/10 of my villagers are cats.


----------



## Princess Macaron (Sep 24, 2014)

Bear cubs and cats cx


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't really have one. I can't decide. I don't like enough villagers of any species to say which is my favorite. I think I like more cats than any other species though. I enjoy Bob, Punchy, Merry, Rosies, Mitzi, Lolly, etc..


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 24, 2014)

Bears and bear cubs.


----------



## hiimsenpai (Sep 24, 2014)

my favorite is ducks


----------



## cadney (Sep 24, 2014)

Cats and Bunnies are my two favourites!
It imitates real life I guess.


----------



## Kitsey (Sep 24, 2014)

Without a doubt, rabbits! They are sooo cute and I love how they have so many different designs, managing to look pretty different from one another, while remaining super cute. I also really like the wolves, horses, and squirrels. I have a soft spot for kangaroos, too. The babies freaks some people out but I think they're cute!


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Sep 24, 2014)

Probably ostriches or cats.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2014)

Penguins, chickens, and eagles


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 26, 2014)

Cats, wolves, octopi, bunnies, hamster, deer, horses, dogs yes u0u


----------



## kuri_kame (Sep 27, 2014)

Cats and rabbits, just like real life.


----------



## n64king (Sep 27, 2014)

I always liked the Dogs but I rarely ever get dogs moving in...


----------



## mayorofskyloft (Sep 28, 2014)

I like the ducks and cats. They're all so cute o:


----------



## hanashi (Sep 28, 2014)

deers, cubs n kitties are cute


----------



## Amalthea (Sep 28, 2014)

Deer! <3 I also love the rabbits and cats.


----------



## chiheerios (Sep 28, 2014)

I really like the rabbits and cats c: they're too cute!


----------



## Coach (Sep 28, 2014)

I really like the Bulls!


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll go with deers and wolves. They're all so adorable.


----------



## Anjellie (Sep 28, 2014)

I love the deer! There's not one deer I dislike! They're all so cute ;w;


----------



## evoxpisces (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm probably alone in this but I love the *anteaters*!


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 2, 2014)

I love the sheep! They are super adorable, and I love the way their coat shifts around when they dance. Adds to the cuteness factor, in my opinion.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 3, 2014)

Sheep. Penguins get a special mention as well.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Deers, rabbits and cats :3


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 3, 2014)

I like a variety, but I have multiple cats and frogs


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 5, 2014)

Definitely the Kangaroos!!! A shame that there so underrated :c
I also love the Deer too <3


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Dogs?


----------



## skweegee (Oct 6, 2014)

Cats and squirrels.


----------



## rkb1723 (Oct 6, 2014)

My top three would have to be Ostriches, Goats and Chickens.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 6, 2014)

Bear Cubs


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Oct 7, 2014)

Frogs!

In fact, my whole town will eventually be nothing but frog villagers.  (the other animals are cool too, tho)


----------



## Vanila (Oct 7, 2014)

Probably Bear Cubs (Maple 4 life)


----------

